# Suse 10.3 auf externer Festplatte



## Arom (30. März 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte Suse 10.3 auf einer externen Festplatte installieren.

Habe Suse die gesamte Festplatte gegeben. Während des Installationsprozesses macht Suse einen ersten Bootvorgang um die Installation dann fortzusetzen. Leider kommte dann Error 21 und nichts geht mehr.

Auch Windows muss mit Supergrub repariert werden.

Was muss ich während der Installtion tun, dass es trotzdem klappt.

Gruss Rudl


----------



## zerix (31. März 2008)

Hallo,

wann kommt denn der Fehler genau? Ist das die komplette Fehlermeldung?

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Arom (31. März 2008)

Suse fährt runter, um den ersten Boovorgang zu machen, damit die Installation weitergeht. Dann kommt die Fehlermeldung beim Hochfahren steht noch irgendwas mit Grub da.

Zu sagen wäre noch, dass es sich um einen Labtop handelt, bei welchem es im BIOS nur minimale Einstellungen möglich sind.

Gruss Rudl


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. März 2008)

Bei einer externen Festplatte solltest Du am besten den Bootloader in den Bootsektor eben dieser Festplatte schreiben, das scheint hier nicht passiert zu sein.
Suse sollte diese Moeglichkeit anbieten, obwohl ich nicht 100% sicher bin da ich es grad nicht bestaetigen kann (hab auch grad keine Suse-Images zur Hand fuer eine schnelle Installation).


----------



## zerix (31. März 2008)

Es wäre von Vorteil, wenn du die komplette Fehlermeldung mal posten würdest.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Laudian (1. April 2008)

Arom hat gesagt.:


> Auch Windows muss mit Supergrub repariert werden.




Das klingt in der Tat sehr danach, dass grub in den MBR der Bootplatte und nicht in den Bootsektor der externen Platte geschrieben wurde. Leider kann meines Wissens nach Grub nicht von den HDD-Controllern auf externe PLatten unter USB zugreifen. Mit ESATA muesste Grub als Bootloader unter MBR der Bootplatte ausreichen.

Hast du eine USB-Platte, muss der Grub unter die Boot-partition/Verzeichnis der Externen PLatte geschrieben werden und USB-HDD als Bootdevice im bios eingestellt werden, bevor HDD normal gebootet wird.

Wuesste jetzt nicht, woran das noch kranken sollte.


----------



## Arom (1. April 2008)

Ich kann in meinem Bios nicht viel einstellen, lediglich das Boot Device. 

Hard Disk C
CD - Rom/DVD
Diskette A
PXE LAN

Könnte man nicht den Bootsektor auf A Schreiben und von Diskette aus booten?

Gruss RUdl


----------



## zerix (1. April 2008)

Das wäre auch möglich. 

Schau mal hier
http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Grub-Boot-Diskette


MFG

Sascha


----------



## Arom (1. April 2008)

Hallo Sascha,

vielen Dank für den Link. Aber wie mach ich das? Kann ich das während der Installation machen?

Gruss Rudl


----------



## zerix (1. April 2008)

Nein, du kannst während der Installation auswählen wo er hin Installiert wird. Ich kann dir leider nicht genau sagen wann, da ich kein Suse nutze. Das musst du eigentlich nur auswählen. 

MFG

Sascha


----------

